# Search for Contacts



## Dirk Kriechel (Aug 20, 2011)

Good day

I'm looking for a job in Thailand in Rayong area.
I am Civil Engineer with more than 25 years experience in construction and project management.
Seeking contact with other epat from Rayong who may have contacts for me.
/SNIP/


----------

